# Killer Meatloaf Recipe!!



## MamaSara (Nov 11, 2007)

For all you meatloaf lovers out there, you gotta try this recipe!!

Glazed Meatloaf II - Allrecipes

For the glaze I alter it though to 1/4 C ketchup and 1/4 C bbq sauce. Awesome, awesome, awesome recipe!! A total hubby and kid pleaser!


----------



## Maysie (Nov 11, 2007)

thanks for posting! I love meatloaf!


----------



## MamaSara (Nov 11, 2007)

No problem! I looove to cook so you'll probably be seeing more recipes from me in the future!


----------



## Maysie (Nov 11, 2007)

awesome! I can't cook at all, so I need to start practicing


----------



## puncturedskirt (Nov 11, 2007)

Mm..I want some meatloaf now.


----------



## MamaSara (Nov 11, 2007)

Its not hard at all to do! Just throw it together, get your fingers all messy and shape into a loaf. Throw it in the oven and 45 min later voila! This one is soooo moist since you mix half a cup of the glaze into the meatloaf.


----------



## vintagekill (Jan 8, 2008)

does it taste like a bat out of hell? wow i'm witty.


----------

